
San Jose: New police portal lets residents quietly report suspected ‘johns’ - hanging
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/08/san-jose-new-police-portal-lets-residents-quietly-report-suspected-johns/
======
hanging
"The new police portal, which can be found on the SJPD website, offers a
speedy way to report people they _suspect_ of solicitation, through submitting
physical descriptions, license plate numbers, and photos."

~~~
rolph
So you can flag personal descriptions in an area as suspicious. I am part of a
neighbourhod watch, and it is amazing how many people are flagged for pulling
over to answer thier phone; for circling the block to find a parking spot; for
using a public restroom but not buying anything.

This is not a good look for society when normal, legal behaviours are
redefined as reasonable suspicion.

